

An Antagonist’s Guide To Destroying The Surveillance State - nutball
http://anarchistnews.org/content/antagonist%E2%80%99s-guide-destroying-surveillance-state

======
ef4
Tying your cause to "anti-tech" is a great way to doom yourself to
irrelevance. The vast majority of people won't ever side with you.

We techies know we can have tech and freedom too, and that the fight is over
good tech, not no tech. Everyone else always picks convenience over privacy
and freedom.

~~~
VladRussian2
>Everyone else always picks convenience over privacy and freedom.

yes, convenience is a like a drug, and this is what we, tech, exploit. The
resulting disappearance of privacy and freedom is what the author blasts the
tech for.

>We techies know we can have tech and freedom too

The users just should use our tech responsibly.

------
cesarbs
> A tech worker with citizenship is able to negotiate pay increases by
> threatening to defect to Amazon or Google, but the worker with the H-1B visa
> is forever bound to Microsoft under penalty of deportation.

That is definitely not true. An H-1B worker can switch employers, as long as
the new employer is willing to sponsor the candidate's H-1B.

The only thing that somewhat "binds" an employee is the Green Card process,
which must be reset when switching companies. But even that is not true in all
cases, since at a certain point in the GC process one can "port" their
application to a new employer with no need to reset the process.

~~~
supercanuck
It may not be true by the letter of the law, but in practice, it does restrict
employee movement.

------
contingencies
First rule of politics: uniting people against something is easy. Actually
suggesting alternatives is more difficult.

The author is not an anarchist or an antagonist, they are merely an armchair
anarchist.

